# [RISOLTO]Posso usare solo pppoe-start x internet?

## pieroim

Per collegarmi ad internet con modem ethernet ADSL posso usare solo pppoe-start? Così funziona ma è macchinoso e non immediato; non esiste un programma da installare nella toolbar che mi consenta un connessione rapida quando voglio? Alla windows e simile a quanto visto in Mandriva..

Ciao

PieroLast edited by pieroim on Wed Jul 04, 2007 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

non so dirti se funzionano bene perchè io non lo uso, comunque cercando in portage ho trovato questi

```

* net-dialup/rppppoek

     Available versions:  0.40

     Homepage:            http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/index.php?content=rppppoek

     Description:         KDE panel applet for managing RP-PPPoE (tm)

* kde-base/kppp

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 ~3.5.7

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE: A dialer and front-end to pppd.

```

Oppure puoi sempre farti due pulsantini nella barra per avviare e stoppare la connessione.

----------

## pieroim

Grazie, stasera farò una prova con net-dialup/rppppoek, il secondo l'ho già provato ma va bene con le connessioni analogiche..

Volendo creare i due pulsantini sai dirmi qualcosa in più sul come farli? Sono alle prime armi purtroppo...

Ciao

Piero

----------

## Onip

beh, io non uso kde per cui non posso scendere molto in dettaglio. Ma penso che cliccando col dx sul pannello tu possa in qualche modo crearti un launcher personalizzato. come comando basta che metti

```
sudo pppoe-start (o stop)
```

e poi devi abilitare il tuo utente a lanciare quel comando con sudo.

Quindi prima ti leggi il man di sudo o qualche guida su internet (io l'ho fatto molto tempo fa e adesso non saprei spiegarti proprio) e poi apri un terminale, ti logghi come root e col comando

```
# visudo
```

editi il file di configurazione di sudo.

Byez

p.s. è più difficile da leggere\scrivere che da fare, fidati.

----------

## pieroim

Ok,

grazie per la dritta.. mi darò una lettura.

Ciao

Piero

----------

## cloc3

 *pieroim wrote:*   

> Per collegarmi ad internet con modem ethernet ADSL posso usare solo pppoe-start? 
> 
> 

 

se compili net-dialup/rp-pppoe con la use X (e net-dialup/rp-pppoe con la use gtk ?) puoi usare il programma tkppoe, disponibile da linea di comando (o configurabile con un apposita icona).

 *pieroim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla windows e simile a quanto visto in Mandriva..
> 
> 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

è strano a dirsi, ma di solito linux pensa di più alle esigenze vere degli utenti...

la cosa migliore, a parer mio, è la configurazione di /etc/conf/net.eth0 per l'avvio automatico, ad opera del kernel, ma non è detto che questo corrisponda a tutte le esigenze.

tempo fa avevo scritto un piccolo howto sulla questione.

attualmente è un po' invecchiato e potrebbere richiedere qualque aggiornamento (io adesso ho un router e non lo uso più), ma dovrebbe darti dei buoni spunti per muoverti.

----------

## pieroim

Ciao,

ho installato rp-pppoe-3.8-r1 tramite Kuroo, con l'opzione x (selezionata da menu). Non sono però  convinto che abbia compilato con questa opzione x, se volessi avviare l'istallazione da console cosa dovrei scrivere esattamente?

Cmq, fatto ciò ho avviato il tkpppoe da console, come root, ma mi esce una finestra di errore di X: Error: Cannot read the directory /etc/ppp/rp-pppoe-gui. You must have permission to read this directory to use tkpppoe.

Io ho fatto tutto facendo il login come root, quindi non so..

A me interessa avere una connessione ADSL che possa attivare e disattivare a piacimento. Con pppoe-start e stop funziona, ma ogni volta devo entrare nella console ed immettere il relativo comando.. è un pò antipatico..

Ciao

Piero

----------

## cloc3

 *pieroim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho installato rp-pppoe-3.8-r1 tramite Kuroo
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  che è, si mangia? ma è prorpio necessario fare tutto via grafica in questo mondo?

scherzo, naturalmente, ma è ovvio che aggiungendo variabili superflue, finisci per ottenere consigli meno precisi.

 *pieroim wrote:*   

> ho avviato il tkpppoe da console, come root, 
> 
> 

 

da terminale grafico?

comunque l'errore è strano (fa pensare ad una installazione non corretta), ma inequivocabile.

per me, la cartella in questione è definaita così:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ ls /etc/ppp/rp-pppoe-gui -ld

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 78 19 apr  2006 /etc/ppp/rp-pppoe-gui/

```

e tkppoe mi funziona anche da utente semplice.

prova a dare (da terminale root):

```

chmod 755 /etc/ppp/rp-pppoe-gui

```

----------

## pieroim

Ciao,

la cartella che indica X nell'errore e che indichi tu "rp-pppoe-gui", di fatto non esiste. Il percorso si ferma a /etc/ppp/

Credo anch'io in una installazione "bacata".

Si, ho installato da terminale grafico come root.

Se volessi installare da console? La sintassi esatta quel'è?

Ciao

Piero

----------

## Scen

 *pieroim wrote:*   

> Se volessi installare da console? La sintassi esatta quel'è?

 

 :Shocked: 

E' meglio se ti armi di un pò di buona volontà e pazienza, e ti leggi il Manuale di Portage! Comincia da qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

Se non lo fai, rischi di trovarti veramente male (inoltre Kuroo difficilmente riuscirebbe a star dietro all'evoluzione di Portage e Gentoo in generale, per quanto comodo e ben fatto sia). In parole povere: potere alla linea di comando  :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

 *pieroim wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> la cartella che indica X nell'errore e che indichi tu "rp-pppoe-gui", di fatto non esiste. Il percorso si ferma a /etc/ppp/
> 
> 

 

da root:

```

man mkdir

mkdir /etc/ppp/rp-pppoe-gui

```

fai sapere se è sufficiente.

 e per l'installazione (dopo il manualone di Scen):

```

man emerge

```

----------

## pieroim

Ok, grazie

Stasera provo.. intanto mi sto anche leggendo il manualone.. mi sembra tutto sommato "tranquillo".

Poi bisogna vedere in pratica..

Ciao e grazie ancora

Piero

----------

## pieroim

Aggiornamento: creando la cartella mancante, tkpppoe funziona!

Intanto ho scaricato questo dialer che fa esattamente ciò che voglio, tranne che lo fa solo se entro come root..

Link al programma: http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/index.php?content=rppppoek

Qui ho trovato forse il motivo del problema: http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/other/sudoers.example

però non so dove questo file, o meglio le righe di questo file, andrebbero aggiunte..

Aggiungo che dando un occhiata con Kuser ai gruppi di appartenenza di piero (utente con cui accedo), vedo che già appartiene al gruppo dialout..

Un ultimo sforzo e ci siamo!

Grazie per la collaborazione..

Ciao

Piero

----------

## pieroim

Risolto! La soluzione la avevo sotto il naso! Gran bel programmino.. da consigliare.

----------

## topper_harley

Per quanto ne so l'utilizzo di rp-pppoe e' deprecato in favore di net-dialup/ppp che carica pppoe come plugin.

I vari pppoe-start sono quindi sotituiti da un script di init che lancia net.ppp0.

Qui la guida in italiano.

P.s. e' necessario >=baselayout-1.12.x

----------

## cloc3

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Per quanto ne so l'utilizzo di rp-pppoe e' deprecato in favore di net-dialup/ppp che carica pppoe come plugin.
> 
> 

 

anche secondo me sarebbe preferibile, ma lui vuole le connessioni manuali con interfaccia grafica.

----------

## Onip

 *pieroim wrote:*   

> Risolto!

 

e allora, come da linee guida, aggiungi il tag [Risolto] al titolo del thread editando il primo post.

----------

